# 14 week old Millie



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

just wondering how others are getting on with puppy training..... especially doing the business outside. ive had a few accidents in the house and Millie doesn't seem to be vocal or give any signs she wants to go outside... I was in touch with the breeder today to ask about grooming (as hair is covering Millie's eyes and im not sure I should trim it), and just mentioned about a few accidents. She was quite shocked that this was the case. I didn't think she was that behind, I take her out 3/4 times a day, I am constantly mentioning and taking her 'outside' for wee wee's etc and a majority of the time she does her business. Hows everyone else doing with this. ???? Hoping everyone else with pups are doing well xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is almost 16 weeks and i am still waiting for him to catch on to the house breaking thing  We just take him out on the regular and hope for the best. Jake also needs his face trimmed often so he can see. I was really scared at first so i did a bit at a time while my husband distracted him with a kong. I think Millie is probably doing just fine. keep up the good work!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky at nearly 11 weeks goes outside 100% during the day...but that is not to do with her warning me..just me putting her out every hour! She does show some signs at times of wanting to 'go' but generally does her business outside because i am obsessive! 

Also I am using a phrase when she does go and praising when she has finished, but to be honest she looks at me as if to say 'whatever' and goes off chasing a leaf! 

Millie sounds normal to me! Others with older poo's and much more experience may be able to give some sage advice though


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You are doing fine! Your puppy is a baby and accidents happen. Kiki is just on 20 weeks and has always been pretty good - brilliant over night and like Sam I am a bit obsessive! But the odd wee accident has happened (none in the last week) often when mad play time with kids and other dog in ongoing and obviously she just forgets that she needs to go until it is too late.
I think this last week has been better because normal life has resumed. All back at school/work and eldest off at uni. Routine is back - early walk, breakfast, long sleep. husband flies in at 1 (he works locally) and feeds lunch lets out in garden, I'm back by 2 - and we go out for a short walk. Most days I take Kiki up to pick my daughter up from school and we have a quick frolic on the field on the way home. She has tea at 5 and goes out for last potter aroun 9:30 with our collie.
She always empties when we are out.
keep going with what you are doing.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Coco is 16 weeks today (where did that time go??). 

She is completely dry every night, and has been for a while. I have just noticed the last two days we have only had one accident in the house, and that was because I was too busy cleaning up my little girls accidental pee to notice that Coco needed to go too, lol. 

Two weeks ago she was peeing in the house at least once a day, sometimes even 3 times, so in the space of two weeks there has been a massive improvment. There is light at the end of the tunnel. I think Millie is bang on target.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think it was about 14 weeks when I was thinking - when is he going to get it?!
we didn't have too many accidents as like others I was taking him outside so often, but he would occasionally just do a wee nowhere near the door which worried me but it must have been shortly after this time that it seemed to click and he would stand by the door - mind you if you don't notice they wander away pretty quickly - and now he stands by the door and gives a bark to tell us. Don't worry, you will get there.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> Binky at nearly 11 weeks goes outside 100% during the day...but that is not to do with her warning me..just me putting her out every hour! She does show some signs at times of wanting to 'go' but generally does her business outside because i am obsessive!
> 
> Also I am using a phrase when she does go and praising when she has finished, but to be honest she looks at me as if to say 'whatever' and goes off chasing a leaf!
> 
> Millie sounds normal to me! Others with older poo's and much more experience may be able to give some sage advice though


Same here ) Malie at 9 weeks is 100% outside but only because I take her every hour and every time she wakes.
XClare


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Bobby is 13 weeks now and goes outside 100% of the time now. He paws at the door to signal that he needs to go out and cries if we're not in the same room. We are using lots of positive reinforcement only and treat him each time he goes outside simultaneously saying 'Good Toilet Bobby, Good Toilet, Good Toilet' etc.


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Kipper is nearly 15 weeks and for the past few days we've had no accidents in the house. I do go and open the door every time he goes near it (sometimes he just wants to look out!) 

He seems to be able to hold it a little more now, as I'm not being quite so insistent that he goes out when I think it's time, and wait for him to let me know.... BUT whenever the weather is okay (e.g all day Saturday) we have the back door open, which definitely helps. I've got some poochiebells up to try to get him to let me know he wants to go out. He mainly tries to play with them at the moment, but has used them to let me know a couple of times. 

It was only last weekend that he did lots of puddles and a poo on the kitchen floor (because he didn't want to go out in the rain!) so we've come a long way in the last week. 

As for the hair, I've had a go at those bits that stick up right in front of his eyes this morning. Tried yesterday and gave up as he wouldn't sit still. Not sure how to hold his head still. This morning I did it after his walk and he was just about ready to go to sleep, so managed to hold his head and have a quick snip. Didn't do much, but think his view of the world is now a little less furry!

We did grooming at the puppy classes last week, and she said to just hold the collar under the chin when you're brushing and stop brushing everytime they wriggle or try and eat the brush. I wasn't convinced; but it worked. So I'm going with the same thinking with the trimming. It needs to be done, and he needs to learn to sit still, and I need to learn to make him! Am sure we'll get used to it. 

Let us know how it goes with Millie, and good luck with the toilet training.... it won't be much longer now I'm sure!!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Rafferty is generally fairly good with toiletting but probably because I'm a bit obsessive about taking him out to the garden and he generally responds to 'be quick'. He sometimes has wee accidents but he will usually go to the door but doesn't indicate verbally that he needs to go. Therefore you have to be in the same room to notice that he needs to go and, like others, he sometimes wants the door open to sniff the air  Also he's more reluctant to go out in the rain. :rain:He has been clean and dry at night for the last 3 weeks so he's been very good then.
One thing that I have noticed in the few days that we've been walking him is that he never goes to the toilet on a walk, he'll race to the back door as soon as we get home and do a long wee in the garden. Is this usual? I hope that he grows out of it otherwise we will be limited to short walks  I've tryed saying 'be quick' when we are on a walk but without response. Any ideas how we can get round this:question:


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Just a suggestion, Pets at Home groomers do an introductory Puppy groom which is free! You can go there and they trim the eyes, introduce them to the dryer and water and clip the nails. It only takes 15 mins or so and alleviates the stresses of taking scissors to your puppy's face yourself!

Simn


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

14 weeks is fine....your breeder shouldn't be shocked! Honey has been 100% good from an earlier age but a combination of the rain and being relaxed too soon caught me out one day last week as we didn't go out as often and did about 4 wees inside. I relaxed too Since then I've been extra careful and taken her out often. 

I would definitely trim any hair that is near or covering her eyes to reduce the chance of tear staining and any infections. The best time to do it is as they are settling to sleep, or asleep. I used to stroke Biscuit's face as he fell asleep and touch around his eyes and then would quickly snip any stray bits which he didn't notice. Now he is older, he is really good about it so persevere. I also found he was less nervous of the round-ended scissors....it's as if they know! x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

n1ven said:


> Bobby is 13 weeks now and goes outside 100% of the time now. He paws at the door to signal that he needs to go out and cries if we're not in the same room. We are using lots of positive reinforcement only and treat him each time he goes outside simultaneously saying 'Good Toilet Bobby, Good Toilet, Good Toilet' etc.


That made me smile as I used 'go wee' repetitively every time Binky went from the second she came home and say 'good wee binky'  and she now pees on command at times...at my friends yesterday when I lead her up the end of the garden and I pointed to the ground and said 'go wee' and she did...could have been a total fluke but looked good!!

She also understands eat, drink, tug, sit and down (at sporadic times!) thanks to the Loved Dog method...although people think I am mad when I say 'good sit/down/tug! 

The one thing that has just occurred to me is I am not treating when toilet training..doh! I might give that a go tomorrow.

Edited to add that yesterday after her sterling performance at my friends she did a huge wee in front of me in the kitchen!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley is 14 weeks and I am a bit obsessive also . . still take her out every hour if at all possible. She will go to the door and scratch simply when Sami does, but has gone 3 times by herself, one time I saw her just sitting there and scrambled her outside!! She will go about 100% of the time when taken out, but still has the occasional accident, about one every other day. Her bed has been clean since day 2, she settles in well at night around 9pm and sleeps til 4:30am. We have had 3 days of rain, so its been a real challenge to get both of them out as Sami wants to run thru all the puddles and gets soaked, and Carley HATES the rain and runs for cover! I nearly went crackers yesterday as we went through 4 towels drying feet and it seemed constant as I cant take them both out when raining.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo is 14 weeks and still having accidents during the day. She goes on command when outside but thinks nothing of having a little squat when I'm not looking indoors  She doesn't circle or sniff? The thing it's not really a proper wee just a little bit, almost like she is marking  I use spray to eradicate any odours so not sure what's going on. She also wees with excitement when you greet her so have to watch out for that too. All I know is that Obi was MUCH easier and quicker.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

awww thank you everyone, it seems Millie is doing great... i have to say i might give trimming her face a go tomorrow. i just don't like going near her face with scissors. 
another worry i have is about her growling...... my daughter took her out for a walk (shes 16 years old) and came back saying the walk was awful and Millie had bit her finger as she was messing with the lead (which she always does while walking).... what worries me is her growling as she seems quite aggressive. i have said this for a while and most of the time i just put it down to excitement (over-excitement) but now im not so sure.... i am going to puppy class tomorrow so im going to mention it, has anyone got any concerns x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Coco growls now and then, mostly when I try to get her in her crate, or get her off the couch, it is quite scary isn't it!! I steel myself up and just make her do what I want her to do regardless. When she growls I say "NO" in a low stern growly voice, lol...it stops her most of the time. It's like I'm growling back bigger and better than her.

We are having biting problems too, I've posted on the puppy thread, I'm waiting for some good advice. 

Tracey, I think you are doing really great and all of this will pass as just puppy stuff (it goes on longer than I thought it would though) I think all puppies will test their owners eventually. In the beginning Coco was perfect, peeing outside all the time, no biting, no growling.... and of course none of this would happen to us....bwah hahahahahaha....200 kitchen rolls, countless nip marks, and lots of tears later oh how I can laugh at myself now!! 

Good job we love them so much or they'd be in the puppy pound by now


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

TraceyT33 said:


> awww thank you everyone, it seems Millie is doing great... i have to say i might give trimming her face a go tomorrow. i just don't like going near her face with scissors.
> another worry i have is about her growling...... my daughter took her out for a walk (shes 16 years old) and came back saying the walk was awful and Millie had bit her finger as she was messing with the lead (which she always does while walking).... what worries me is her growling as she seems quite aggressive. i have said this for a while and most of the time i just put it down to excitement (over-excitement) but now im not so sure.... i am going to puppy class tomorrow so im going to mention it, has anyone got any concerns x


Tracey I too worried about growling so much when Molly was younger but it was all over excitement (you'll be sick of people saying this!!)...when I used to let her off lead she used to get this sudden burst of energy where she would run away then run back at me almost pouncing with a growl/raaaargh type noise as she pounced!  I was concerned that this was aggressive but I was reassured that it was purely over excitement and could be easily stopped by ignoring or just calmly saying Molly sit.. Lie down etc.. Just to bring her out of it. It only lasted seconds... I used to be mortified if passers by were hearing her thinking what an aggressive puppy!! 

I used to begin to see it coming so would then just try and calm her down before she started!!!. If she was at the bottom of the stairs and me at the top or vice versa coming towards each other..that could also set her off :roll eyes:. Or if I went to the bin with rubbish.. Shut the gate.. Then came back opening the gate .. She'd have a wee run at me with a raaaargh !! I used to worry about it but it was the excitement of me coming back.. Ready to play!! Sometimes she'd go for the ankles whilst she was at it... . This all passes by I can assure you.... Se would never do it now. It is a worry at the time though and you need to hear from others that its all ok. 

Molly was a great puppy and I had a relatively easy time of it.. She never made a mark on me and was pretty biddable and calm. However these wee bursts and the hanging off my trouser legs was quite tiring but they Dont last. Oh she used to bite the lead too which did my head in  .. Ether biting it or pulling like a train for home ... Oh the joys   

Be patient though.. You'll soon be saying.. Remember when Millie used to..... 

  

xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ps we seriously need some updated photos of Millie ... Having withdrawals here .... She's such a stunning little girl 

xxx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Karen, your words are so true and I did giggle when you mentioned the 200 kitchen rolls etc.... we are living parallel lives by the sounds of it x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mairi, thank you also for your comment, makes me feel so much better. When you said about the biting the lead, it was like omg really... as this is what Millie does and yes it drives me mad lol..... 

I must get some pics on as she is 15 weeks tomorrow and growing so much. It just seems a nightmare to download onto here.

Last time I used photobucket??? not sure if I can just browse from facebook????

Anyway thank you to everyone who has responded to this post, its lovely being part of this forum. I couldn't live without it now. xxxxxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My perfect Puppy who is 20 weeks old and has been a total star re house training - I'm always bragging about how wonderful she is ... well, she did 2 wees in the living room this evening. 
hey ho that's puppies... she is now over flowing my knee, fast asleep and making it very difficult to type because I'm having to use one hand to make sure she doesn't slip off!
Lol


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

yes and my beautiful rug that Binky loves and spends all her time on got a binky special just now..just what you want to be doing at 11pm...clearing up puppy pee off your rug!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> Rafferty is generally fairly good with toiletting but probably because I'm a bit obsessive about taking him out to the garden and he generally responds to 'be quick'. He sometimes has wee accidents but he will usually go to the door but doesn't indicate verbally that he needs to go. Therefore you have to be in the same room to notice that he needs to go and, like others, he sometimes wants the door open to sniff the air  Also he's more reluctant to go out in the rain. :rain:He has been clean and dry at night for the last 3 weeks so he's been very good then.
> One thing that I have noticed in the few days that we've been walking him is that he never goes to the toilet on a walk, he'll race to the back door as soon as we get home and do a long wee in the garden. Is this usual? I hope that he grows out of it otherwise we will be limited to short walks  I've tryed saying 'be quick' when we are on a walk but without response. Any ideas how we can get round this:question:


We've had a break through with the weeing on walks - I'm pleased to report 2 wees whilst 'out' on walks this weekend


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

phew Lynne, what a relief for you both!


----------

